# Dell Desktop Won't Turn On



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

My Dell desktop that I'm guessing is 5-7 yrs old suddenly won't turn on. I checked that all the cords are plugged in correctly.

I know nothing about replacing the motherboard, if that's what needs to happen, so how do I go about fixing this? 
Also, how do I transfer all my files from the non-working computer to a new one, if I end up buying a new desktop? What's the BEST computer file transfer equipment out there?

I need help ASAP since I need my computer for my online graduate college classes!

I'd appreciate ANY help you can give!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Complete Model Number of the Dell?
First suspicion would be a failed PSU. 
Has any hardware been added to the original configuration?
If you have to replace the PC, the best option is always to build your own.
The best way to transfer files is to slave the Hdd into the new PC and copy any data you wish to save.


----------



## Dr. wOrM (Nov 28, 2010)

First thing I would do - Grab another PSU, maybe one from another computer. Lay your case on its right side so you can work inside the pc. Unplug the current power supplies 20-24 pin atx power cable that feeds from your psu to your motherboard. Then, prop up the other psu (if you have one) and plug that power cord into that same adapter on the motherboard. 

Its a REALLY good idea to have some extra parts laying around, to troubleshoot problems like this - saves you lots of headaches and $$ in the long run!

good luck


----------



## Dell Fan (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for your replies guys. Again, I'm not a computer techie person at all. I already took it to Best Buy's Geek Squad, but they wanted $200 just to see what was wrong since I had to buy their warranty because I didn't buy my computer through them. I did NOT leave my tower there. I went to a computer repair place & I'll have to pay $45 for the diagnostics & that cost will go towards the repair.

If I have to end up buying a new computer, which I sure won't build myself. I'll get an HP this time. I've had Dells that last few times.

I'll still have to get all my files from there though & if I have to pay for that, so be it I guess.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

well if you want to do it yourself by a new pc, best way to take it a local pc shop in the area explain to them it won't boot up and to check the power supply unit for you, look for local or pc repair shops as they won't charge over the top pricec, even get them to build you a pc and tell them you want your old hard drive files copied over. or ask a family friends to look at it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Consider yourself very fortunate the Dell has lasted that long. Anything over 2 - 3 yrs. is pushing any OEMPC.
All OEM PC's are subject to the same problems because they all use lower quality parts to increase profit. The only way to insure a good quality PC is to build it yourself.


----------

